# Intp + dmt :)



## LucidlyAware (Feb 27, 2012)

jeffbobs said:


> It will feel like your mind has expanded, but it will not look like that to others seeing you, you may have a better control over it but not too sure tbh
> have you by any chance seen the film limitless and thought the pill he was using was DMT?


You obviously have no idea what DMT is if you relate it to limitless. Check out the movie Enter The Void, it's a about a guy who actually takes DMT (smoked form) AND DIES.


----------



## LucidlyAware (Feb 27, 2012)

jeffbobs said:


> It will feel like your mind has expanded, but it will not look like that to others seeing you, you may have a better control over it but not too sure tbh
> have you by any chance seen the film limitless and thought the pill he was using was DMT?





WindowLicker said:


> I wrote a huge paragraph and it disappeared so bleh. Conditioned response- re-wired neurotransmitters...etc.
> I would really like to try it as well, how did you even get a connect?
> 
> My IQ is around 120, and I did shrooms, which releases traces of DMT, with someone who had an IQ of lets say 90, it effected us differently. I think DMT is pure hallucinations so its probably different.
> ...


Mushrooms do not release DMT. IT is the psilocybin turning into psilocin which binds to the serotonin 5-h1n1 receptors in your brain that causes the trip.

Smoked DMT is pure hallucinations. Ayahuasca (the tea form of DMT) is much more like mushrooms


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

LucidlyAware said:


> You obviously have no idea what DMT is if you relate it to limitless. Check out the movie Enter The Void, it's a about a guy who actually takes DMT (smoked form) AND DIES.


you obviously don't understand humour if you thought i was being serious..........he is making it sound like he will somehow gain intelligence see things he wouldn't that will make his life better


----------



## LucidlyAware (Feb 27, 2012)

My bad, now i understand on reading it a second time. pretty funny


----------



## Alpengeist19 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jay Singh said:


> I'll get straight to the point. I have an IQ of 134 (legitimately tested), and that isn't even my strength; it's abstract thought, and understanding concepts without forming any words to.
> 
> I'll be as humble as possible, and not try to sound cocky. I wrote this in a hurry, so please don't correct my grammar, vocab and or para structure. I really am at a very, very, very abstract level, the level is beyond what I've ever read online. I won't prove it, cuz that'll take a S*** load of time. So I'm asking you this, If I already understand the concepts of what people on psychedelics preach, would dmt give me something way beyond that, or will it have a lesser affect on my intelligence?
> 
> Tl;dr - I'm already almost genius, how will that affect my experience of dmt?


I'm an INTP too and I REALLY want to try DMT, and I probably will eventually, but I want to gain some insight beforehand. If you decide to do it, could you please share your experience with me?


----------



## Eiderdrown (May 9, 2011)

You talk about the intellect of an INTP...though what you're talking about and how bares no resemblence to the form of any INTP mind I've come to know... 

(6/10) for effort

I make you as an ESTJ man, regardless
My advice.. read somewhere else about it (erowid) before consulting generally unhelpful people (me) as a more critical method for you to be more like the average INTP guy (probably not me)


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Jay Singh said:


> I'll get straight to the point. I have an IQ of 134 (legitimately tested), and that isn't even my strength; it's abstract thought, and understanding concepts without forming any words to.
> 
> I'll be as humble as possible, and not try to sound cocky. I wrote this in a hurry, so please don't correct my grammar, vocab and or para structure. I really am at a very, very, very abstract level, the level is beyond what I've ever read online. I won't prove it, cuz that'll take a S*** load of time. So I'm asking you this, If I already understand the concepts of what people on psychedelics preach, would dmt give me something way beyond that, or will it have a lesser affect on my intelligence?
> 
> Tl;dr - I'm already almost genius, how will that affect my experience of dmt?


I think your delusions of grandeur will only intensify. You might be one of those people who jumps out a 3rd floor window.

Seriously though I do know what you mean (obviously then because I experience it as well) as far as highly abstract thinking, I think it is just *extreme* intuition. Its rare, but there are others.


----------



## Intelligent (Feb 24, 2012)

Jay,

You tell us that you have these feelings of anger because you're not praised as an all-knowing genius....fact is you have an IQ of 134 and your insecurities are coming out through your writing, you're smart, but many others are just as capable as you are, ego looks bad.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

LucidlyAware said:


> Mushrooms do not release DMT. IT is the psilocybin turning into psilocin which binds to the serotonin 5-h1n1 receptors in your brain that causes the trip.
> 
> Smoked DMT is pure hallucinations. Ayahuasca (the tea form of DMT) is much more like mushrooms


What prey tell is a "pure hallucination?" 

The seratonin (5HT) system is the one acted upon by most classical psychedelics. The 5-h1n1 system does not exist. And you cant oversode from smoking pure DMT.


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

Waiting said:


> I think your delusions of grandeur will only intensify. You might be one of those people who jumps out a 3rd floor window.
> 
> Seriously though I do know what you mean (obviously then because I experience it as well) as far as highly abstract thinking, I think it is just *extreme* intuition. Its rare, but there are others.


Abstract thinking comes from introverted intuition. My cognitive functions are as follows Ti - Ni - Te - Ne.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Jay Singh said:


> its funny how people think they understand someone the way they write, when the world has so many possibilities, to decide on one assumption would be called nothing but subjective, you have no value to me, i don't need opinions from people on an internet community, i see no difference between humanity and dirt, i don't need your validation fool. Read my cognitive functions, understand what your dealing with, come back with better responses.


If you were as smart as you claim to be, you would've realized the majority of people make judgement before acquiring enough data.
There's no point in getting butthurt over people responding to your post that wreaks of arrogance and false facts. You can't claim you're a genius with an IQ like yours, lol. If you were using the subjective definition of a genius, you wouldn't have posted your IQ.

So no, according to IQ you aren't a genius. IQ is shit anyway. I've met ton of high IQ people who are dumb as rocks.

Stop whining. You're making the real INTPs look bad.

FYI, you're a human so I guess you view yourself as dirt. That explains the over-compensation.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Jay Singh said:


> So I'm asking you this, If *I already understand the concepts of what people on psychedelics preach*, would dmt give me something way beyond that, or will it have a lesser affect on my intelligence?


*Understanding* is one thing, *experiencing* is a completely different thing. Don't confuse the two.

Also, psychedelics will *humble* you, not boost your ego, so I hope you're willing to accept that.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Jay Singh said:


> Insulting my intelligence, you should know better than that, to insult an INTP's intelligence, wtf.


Typism. Your type does not determine your intelligence. Sorry, please play again. Also, regardless of your IQ, your ability to communicate effectively with people is atrocious. Hope your future doesn't involve us lowly pieces of "dirt".


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I've actually been considering DMT.

Reconnecting with the magical side of life, might give me renewed vigor to get over all the burns I've been through.

The thing is though, it won't help my discipline.

If I am just enjoying life, I don't need discipline, and then when I need it, I won't have it.

No, I won't be taking it. very tempting though.


----------



## Eiderdrown (May 9, 2011)

A healthy...or even a normal Intp... would agree that Si and Fe or even Se is an active component to they're dominant Ti or Ne....whatever it is. And if not that, at least as a veil or resemble to some childlike (human) nature

I thought abstract thinking comes from extraverted intuition...but you claim to be a well rounded guy so it shouldn't matter. Jung says that intuition is the change of the "is" subjective to time. I don't know; it doesn't seem plausable that abstract ideas are wholly internally developed...is that right?

Maybe you'd say I'm Se dominant.. or something.. for pointing out that there is no evidence in the subtle unconscious details from what you show to show abstract thinking. From your username which is...your name? or the avatar which is a picture of the good side of your face...from the mental realm of course... and I say unconscious because that is the term to describe such ectopsychic functions as intuition so well


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Jay Singh said:


> Abstract thinking comes from introverted intuition. My cognitive functions are as follows Ti - Ni - Te - Ne.


Yes... and?


----------



## Intelligent (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking back I can't tell if Jay was going for the grandiose feel for this thread or if it just happened by accident....

Forget that, an IQ of 134 with a standard deviation of 16(common,Stanford-Binet for example) puts you at the 98.3206753694% percentile nationally, or 1 in 60. A genius is typically recognized at 140(bare minimum, depends on who you ask their definition of Genius) and at 140 you'd be at the 99.3790320141% percentile, or 1 in 161. You aren't as great as you may think you are, there are plenty of others who have the same skills, many possessing even greater skill with less talk coming of it.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Wanting to be taken at face value without any evidence, and then feeling misunderstood represents social laziness, not lack of IQ. Probably does have a high IQ, EQ on the other hand... 
Jay you expect too much ingenuity from others. Your sig .for example has no tells on who you are as a person, your writing reflects the same value. 
DMT is the chemical released when we dream , so I can only imagine what would happen with the clash of the conscious mind, and the subconscious. Do you believe people should just understand you the way you understand others deep down? 
I really don't know a ton about the drug. I've never met anyone who's done it, except Joe Rogan, who I didn't actually meet. I listened to an audio of him going on about it and he made it sound pretty awesome. It does effect the way people think, and have side effects like mind expansion, and a greater appreciation for thinking outside the box, but hey what would you expect with a drug like that. My worry is that the thoughts will only be associated with a certain emotion, and without the emotion a negative feeling unvalidates the thought process. Thats kinda my concern with all drugs actually. 

Anyway, just wondering why do you want to take the drug?


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

WindowLicker said:


> Wanting to be taken at face value without any evidence, and then feeling misunderstood represents social laziness, not lack of IQ. Probably does have a high IQ, EQ on the other hand...
> Jay you expect too much ingenuity from others. Your sig .for example has no tells on who you are as a person, your writing reflects the same value.
> DMT is the chemical released when we dream , so I can only imagine what would happen with the clash of the conscious mind, and the subconscious. Do you believe people should just understand you the way you understand others deep down?
> I really don't know a ton about the drug. I've never met anyone who's done it, except Joe Rogan, who I didn't actually meet. I listened to an audio of him going on about it and he made it sound pretty awesome. It does effect the way people think, and have side effects like mind expansion, and a greater appreciation for thinking outside the box, but hey what would you expect with a drug like that. My worry is that the thoughts will only be associated with a certain emotion, and without the emotion a negative feeling unvalidates the thought process. Thats kinda my concern with all drugs actually.
> ...


Thanks for not making me feel like some cocky ignorant fool, who seems like he's irrational and emotional from the way he writes. In reality I'm trying to stick to the topic and just go unnoticed. I'm not expecting them to believe I have a high IQ, I might as well had written my friend has that IQ, I'm actually going to do that next time. 

And I worry about the same thing, but at this point it doesn't matter, because I'm suicidal. I need a way to get back some meaning in life, this looks like the way to do it.


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

Olena said:


> If you were as smart as you claim to be, you would've realized the majority of people make judgement before acquiring enough data.
> There's no point in getting butthurt over people responding to your post that wreaks of arrogance and false facts. You can't claim you're a genius with an IQ like yours, lol. If you were using the subjective definition of a genius, you wouldn't have posted your IQ.
> 
> So no, according to IQ you aren't a genius. IQ is shit anyway. I've met ton of high IQ people who are dumb as rocks.
> ...


Re-read what I said at an objective stance. Yes I view myself as dirt, I never claimed to be not human, I was including me...
And the over-compensation? Read through all my other comments on other threads, if I had a way with words to that extent, don't you think I could have "compensated" better than how this thread is going. You didn't read my OP and yet you're talking about acquiring enough data. I said IQ isn't my strength. I'm not whining? what am I whining about? I'm talking to all the posters in the thread collectively, I'm responding to them.


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

Lol, I find it really funny, people in this thread talk about what the definition of genius is, then they tell me my IQ doesn't even matter. If my IQ doesn't matter, then why can't I be a genius?


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

Waiting said:


> Yes... and?


Idk bro, leave me alone I give up.


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

Everyone in this thread I apologize, I shouldn't have acted the way I did, I needed to defend myself after so many negative comments against me, or at-least they seemed like it, I'm a very depressed person, so narcissism here and there helps for the sake of being an individual and not seeing any difference between me and you. To the extent I understand our similarity is we are one conscious with different genetics, environment, and the other thing I'm too tired to think of. Anyways, I know a little too much to think about, like the sociological perspective on placing value, psychological perspective on conditioning and development, intuition to play with contradictions, uncertainty of reality, idea of infinite possibilities, time space continuum and vibrations, energy, nihilism, and other things that are hard to find the right words to, and it is making me cynical.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Jay Singh said:


> Thanks for not making me feel like some cocky ignorant fool, who seems like he's irrational and emotional from the way he writes. In reality I'm trying to stick to the topic and just go unnoticed. I'm not expecting them to believe I have a high IQ, I might as well had written my friend has that IQ, I'm actually going to do that next time.
> 
> And I worry about the same thing, but at this point it doesn't matter, because I'm suicidal. I need a way to get back some meaning in life, this looks like the way to do it.


Ok, that changes a lot...props to your honesty. If you're suicidal, definitely avoid experimenting with random substances. That is how a lot of suicides happen. I'd strongly suggest seeking a professional to help overcome this - and ask them about natural antidepressants or other mood lifters. Exercise is fantastic - after a workout, I get in my planning/purposeful mood. 

I have a friend who's going through depression and suicidal moods right now, and he's seeking help. He's an ISTP, but with treatment, he already feels like he's got a clearer perspective. And that is the key to enabling you to find or create meaning in life. Good luck.


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

I have been going to the clinic regularly for almost a year and it worked a bit, but then it got even worse.

It isn't some random drug, actually we produce this stuff in our pineal gland, we release it every time we go to sleep, and all of it is released at the same time, near death. The light that people see at death and upon revival is from the dmt; they call it the spirit molecule, maybe it's the way to go to a different world, your dream world. Anyways it changes your complete perspective on things, and if that happened, I feel I could be cured.


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> How do you know what you don't know?
> 
> Since you know everything, which came first - the chicken or the egg? Where do we go when we die?
> 
> ....and lol, you are not "already almost genius". Genius is (attempted to be) defined as an IQ in excess of 160.


Liked the genius point.  Wanted to say that myself!

I think on the other ones... we die (personal view), and scientifically, well then the egg came first (speciation could be categorised to occur at a certain threshold of genetic similarity).


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

You're welcome. It reminded me of when I get backed into a corner and no one believes me, aggravates me to the point of insanity. I'm thinking you might be enneagram 3. Just wondering if you took the dmt yet?


----------



## dhaze (Mar 19, 2012)

Jay Singh said:


> Everyone in this thread I apologize, I shouldn't have acted the way I did, I needed to defend myself after so many negative comments against me, or at-least they seemed like it, I'm a very depressed person, so narcissism here and there helps for the sake of being an individual and not seeing any difference between me and you. To the extent I understand our similarity is we are one conscious with different genetics, environment, and the other thing I'm too tired to think of. Anyways, I know a little too much to think about, like the sociological perspective on placing value, psychological perspective on conditioning and development, intuition to play with contradictions, uncertainty of reality, idea of infinite possibilities, time space continuum and vibrations, energy, nihilism, and other things that are hard to find the right words to, and it is making me cynical.


I'm sorry, but these ideas alone do not at all make you intelligent. I know this from experience, and if you let yourself stagnate in your false sense of importance, the world's going to pass you up, just like it did me.

Don't live your life thinking you're better than anybody. There's always something that someone else will be better at doing than you, and that alone is worthy of humbleness. It's hard, I know, but it's necessary if you want to be at all intellectual.

So, the advice I can give you is: don't use any drug to enhance anything right now. Seeing as you mentioned you're depressed, it's a risky thing to get into, as most let themselves rely on it. Focus on improving life without the use of any narcotics, and you'll soon find you have no desire for them.


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

dhaze said:


> I'm sorry, but these ideas alone do not at all make you intelligent. I know this from experience, and if you let yourself stagnate in your false sense of importance, the world's going to pass you up, just like it did me.
> 
> Don't live your life thinking you're better than anybody. There's always something that someone else will be better at doing than you, and that alone is worthy of humbleness. It's hard, I know, but it's necessary if you want to be at all intellectual.
> 
> So, the advice I can give you is: don't use any drug to enhance anything right now. Seeing as you mentioned you're depressed, it's a risky thing to get into, as most let themselves rely on it. Focus on improving life without the use of any narcotics, and you'll soon find you have no desire for them.


My dopamine levels are dangerously low to have any sort of narcissism or pleasure thereof.


----------



## dhaze (Mar 19, 2012)

Jay Singh said:


> My dopamine levels are dangerously low to have any sort of narcissism or pleasure thereof.


Um... Need I refer to the first post in the thread? Or was that more of a protective guise, to seem that egotistical?

Honestly, I think you're deluded, but if you've visited a doctor and they have tested your dopamine levels, don't take my uneducated opinion, take his/her's.

The best choice when your body is chemically sound is always to find ways to enhance your life without the use of any additive drugs. If it is extremely serious, and your body just does not make enough, then medicine is a viable option. You need to gain back your emotions. You'll go insane if you don't.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

I used to hang out with people in the psychedelic drug scene and experimented with psychedelics myself, including DMT. I can honestly say that I have never met anyone who used them who was profoundly changed for the better.


----------



## ItsRelative (Feb 8, 2012)

Luke said:


> I used to hang out with people in the psychedelic drug scene and experimented with psychedelics myself, including DMT. I can honestly say that I have never met anyone who used them who was profoundly changed for the better.


You're telling me that possible insight you get from DMT, that we are here to experience life in all it's wonders, thus sparking inspiration and vitality to live life more wholeheartedly is bad for you? Of coarse not everyone get's the message.

But yes your use of word profoundly may be true, i guess it's not that profound.


----------



## fffffffffffffigs (Jun 23, 2011)

The more you think about a psychedelic the more you will prevent yourself from actually experiencing it. Like @Spades said, there is a difference between understanding and experiencing. Don't limit your experience with preconceived notions, however abstract or developed you consider them to be. Expect nothing and you will receive everything.

Also you sound like an arrogant prick so stop doing that k.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

Jay Singh said:


> I'll get straight to the point. I have an IQ of 134 (legitimately tested), and that isn't even my strength; it's abstract thought, and understanding concepts without forming any words to.
> 
> I'll be as humble as possible, and not try to sound cocky. I wrote this in a hurry, so please don't correct my grammar, vocab and or para structure. I really am at a very, very, very abstract level, the level is beyond what I've ever read online. I won't prove it, cuz that'll take a S*** load of time. So I'm asking you this, If I already understand the concepts of what people on psychedelics preach, would dmt give me something way beyond that, or will it have a lesser affect on my intelligence?
> 
> Tl;dr - I'm already almost genius, how will that affect my experience of dmt?


You'll think you experienced something deep and meaningful instead of cool lights. Then you'll abuse it trying to find more meaning until you have a bad trip. Also, you are "gifted," not a "genius."


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

dhaze said:


> Um... Need I refer to the first post in the thread? Or was that more of a protective guise, to seem that egotistical?
> 
> Honestly, I think you're deluded, but if you've visited a doctor and they have tested your dopamine levels, don't take my uneducated opinion, take his/her's.
> 
> The best choice when your body is chemically sound is always to find ways to enhance your life without the use of any additive drugs. If it is extremely serious, and your body just does not make enough, then medicine is a viable option. You need to gain back your emotions. You'll go insane if you don't.


I was tested, low dopeamine levels makes you prone to irritability. I was irritated by people and their conclusions.



this is my username said:


> You'll think you experienced something deep and meaningful instead of cool lights. Then you'll abuse it trying to find more meaning until you have a bad trip. Also, you are "gifted," not a "genius."


 It was a summary hence (tl;dr) "too long didn't read"


fffffffffffffigs said:


> The more you think about a psychedelic the more you will prevent yourself from actually experiencing it. Like @Spades said, there is a difference between understanding and experiencing. Don't limit your experience with preconceived notions, however abstract or developed you consider them to be. Expect nothing and you will receive everything.
> 
> Also you sound like an arrogant prick so stop doing that k.


I'm not, but let's say I am, Why is arrogance looked down upon in this community? just because you were taught to value composure, and most others agree, you still aren't able to place any inherent value. Who is to say what is sanity? Stop being calm, stop being nice, stop being cool k.


----------



## alexande (Jan 8, 2012)

Jay Singh said:


> It isn't some random drug, actually we produce this stuff in our pineal gland, we release it every time we go to sleep, and all of it is released at the same time, near death. The light that people see at death and upon revival is from the dmt; they call it the spirit molecule, maybe it's the way to go to a different world, your dream world. Anyways it changes your complete perspective on things, and if that happened, I feel I could be cured.


DMT isn't going to cure anything, It will in fact make you trip balls. Do you know what kind of dmt you have?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

drugs can offer healing

but, when we cant reproduce their effects because we didn't learn to change how we interact and cope with life

the problems come back


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

Jay Singh said:


> It was a summary hence (tl;dr) "too long didn't read"


 It was a correction; your tl;dr was factually erroneous.


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

alexande said:


> DMT isn't going to cure anything, It will in fact make you trip balls. Do you know what kind of dmt you have?


I don't have any at the moment. I always wondered what the deal was with different dmt types; I'll probably get MHRB, if that's a type?


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

I won't say that there is a _right_ reason, but you definitely want to take this for the *wrong* ones. Also, your mind doesn't seem in any state to handle strong psychedelics.

I thought this thread was done.


----------



## Jay Singh (Dec 1, 2011)

Waiting said:


> I won't say that there is a _right_ reason, but you definitely want to take this for the *wrong* ones. Also, your mind doesn't seem in any state to handle strong psychedelics.
> 
> I thought this thread was done.


I don't want to be offended anymore...


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Jay Singh said:


> I don't want to be offended anymore...


That wasn't intended to offend you in any way, you misunderstand. You have indicated that your mental state is not exactly "optimal" we will say. If indeed you are going to take this drug, I would urge you to wait until your mind is stable and you feel strong. At that point you may decide you don't want to take it, which would probably be best, but if you still do, It would likely be better and safer in all senses. Mental state seems to greatly effect these things.


----------

